# little joker



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww, they are so adorable. Your puppy is getting big so fast. Great video!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Cute!!! (msg too short)


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

thats cute!!!


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

Good Video!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats the pup at only half speed, when he really gets going you have to get the hell out of the way lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha .. Looks Like he took his shoes off and is starting to establish his own spot in the house .. What a cute little guy


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, funny stuff. Got some energy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL a little goofball. Looks like he is a happy go lucky pup. That's great!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

haha ...cute lil bastard...lol


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL! My pup looks just like yours and she's always messing with my 100lb German Shepherd like that. Gotta love rowdy puppies.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wheezie said:


> thats the pup at only half speed, when he really gets going you have to get the hell out of the way lol.


OH YEAS!!! i know the feeling. ahah when kenya was a baby, she would do LAPS around the bedroom lmao i think i have the viedo somewhere


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

That show Jesse use to be with Luke. Sooo cute.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww........
thats just like my dogs except our bed is too high for nytro so he will sit there and bark


----------

